# Finally..



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't posted anything for a while as I haven't had any new tractor related news for quite some time, but that has now changed. A couple weeks ago, my uncle let me know my great grandfathers 9N will be coming to "live" at our place from now on! She's spent the better part of the last twenty years resting in his pasture, and will certainly require a lot of time and sweat to bring her back to life, but I'm excited to finally have the opportunity to bring her home with me. She might end up remaining a lawn ornament for a little while until I can make enough room in the shop for her, but I look forward to adding her to the list of projects I can tinker on with my boy. I know she ain't much to look at right now, but I thought I'd share this pic I took of her a couple weeks ago when I went to visit her haha.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That's a good looking tractor. Be sure to post pics of the progress. I love old tractors, I may get myself one some day, so long as I can find a handing place so my wife doesn't see it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It will be a great project for you and your son! Looks like it's already had a 12Volt conversion!
By the way, you don't need to get a new tractor every time you want to post something here, but if it helps, :lmao:
Welcome back and keep us posted!


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's a pretty special tractor to me and I look forward to turning some bolts on it. She's been in the family a long time. I'll be sure to post a pic or two when I finally get her home.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice to see/read folks are still keeping yesterday iron alive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

I think the first thing I'll do when I get her home is give her a nice massage with the pressure washer to get the green fuzz off then a couple coats of oil. All the tin looked pretty straight on it and I didn't find any soft spots when I had a look a few weeks back. If she's gonna stay outdoors till I clear some room, I'd like the rain to bead. Not convinced I'll paint anything anytime soon either. The patina is growing on me. lol


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Raughan said:


> I think the first thing I'll do when I get her home is give her a nice massage with the pressure washer to get the green fuzz off then a couple coats of oil. All the tin looked pretty straight on it and I didn't find any soft spots when I had a look a few weeks back. If she's gonna stay outdoors till I clear some room, I'd like the rain to bead. Not convinced I'll paint anything anytime soon either. The patina is growing on me. lol


 ...........................
That's one heck of work horse in your sig. picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah that's a sweet old R. About a 51' I think. Fairly recent resto too. Bill was using it to drive his threshing machine during the vintage harvest he hosts every year during the Thanksgiving long weekend when I took the photo. I love watching and hearing the old 2cyl JDs work. Especially the early diesels. My uncle has Grandpas 49' R. Needs some work, but still runs good. Maybe some day I'll inherit that old R too. Fingers are crossed lol. Until then, I'll tinker on Great Grandpas 9N.


----------

